# ☛ A R T CONTEST | 2300 tbt + $15 RL! Plus other goodies ~ ☚



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

PRIZE ANNOUNCEMENT




I've decided to add a bunch of little mini-prizes! Though, I'm not of what they could be.
If you have any ideas (or possible would like to donate a prize) let me know!

Update:
Time is extended until April 25. I'm very sorry if that seems like forever! I know waiting can be incredibly frustrating, but the more time will allow those who need more time to finish and also for me to collect more bonus prizes to giveaway.






Woo! Another art contest! 
I'm seeking art of a few things (all are listed below)
You can draw any of the choices, 2, all 3. None.. do as you wish!
(However they must be of quality)

I'll accept realistic, chibi, pixel....whatever!

Contest will end April 12th at 11:59 PM CT. I may extend it.
Enter as many times as you wish.

Please don't steal art, trace, or copy!






First Place:
- 1800 tbt
- $15 RL USD
- A Handwritten Letter
(must be willing to give address)

Second Place:
- 300 tbt
- A Handwritten Letter
(must be willing to give address)

Random Winner:
- A Handwritten Letter
(must be willing to give address)
- 200 tbt

-Plus random prizes to others I adore

-Everyone who enters will get a 15 tbt emolument





Ahh! My darling Athena... 
She's my first choice for art.
She is a whimsical, cheeky, flippant character.
(even a bit vain)

She has bushy eyebrows, a small nose, big baby-pink lips, and large elf ears.

references:


Spoiler:  













more here







Umm. Then me.
I'm my own second choice for art. (odd thing to say)
I know this is not a favorite to draw, so do it if you want, or not.
(why does this seem so weird to ask for)

My hair is blonde, not too light and not too dark, it's also straight and goes to about mid-boob.  
My eyes are blueish-grey. My clothing is pretty casual, I don't tend to dress up. 
My makeup usually has a mini-winged eyeliner.

Brownie points if you draw me with me _cat or dog_. (pictures here)

references:


Spoiler:  























Yes... then my mayor.
This is my third choice for art.
She is bookish and adventurous.
She is a huge fan of Harry Potter, so if you include something like that... brownie points to you!
If you add villagers, I'll love it even more.
Gayle and Merengue are my faves.
But I also adore marshal, erik, and marina.

references:


Spoiler:  













more here







Here are the entered art.
People who entered.... I love you. Will you marry me?



Spoiler:  



leilachan

UtopiaJ









MyLifeisCake





Sune





Astro0





\

KainAronoele













MC4Pros











​
Genocider_Obama





Poppet





fuzzybengal





graciegrace





Piimisu
_Entered but prefers to keep art private_


​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 28, 2015)

cries bc i want to enter but im not good enough
i may enter anyway qvq,,


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> cries bc i want to enter but im not good enough
> i may enter anyway qvq,,



NOT GOOD ENOUGH?!
I love your art!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 28, 2015)

Omg, yayyy~~ Definitely entering! ouo


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Omg, yayyy~~ Definitely entering! ouo



yaaaayy!


----------



## Kammeh (Mar 28, 2015)

Oooh, entering for sure <3
You're so pretty ;o;


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> Oooh, entering for sure <3
> You're so pretty ;o;



you're too kind. C:

& woo! I'm excited!


----------



## Simple (Mar 28, 2015)

Will be supporting, bumping, and watching!! Hope you find what you were looking for!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

Simple said:


> Will be supporting, bumping, and watching!! Hope you find what you were looking for!



thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Mar 28, 2015)

Hmm I may enter


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

NikkiNikki said:


> Hmm I may enter



That would be awesome C:


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

I'll limit this to one bump per day.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 28, 2015)

I wonder if I can get my sister in on this. She uses these forums too.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I wonder if I can get my sister in on this. She uses these forums too.



Ahh that's awesome you and your sister both use these forums.
I tried to get my twin brother hooked on animal crossing, but he just doesn't play that long.


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 28, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Ahh that's awesome you and your sister both use these forums.
> I tried to get my twin brother hooked on animal crossing, but he just doesn't play that long.



I'm DarkDesertFox's sister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad he told me about this contest because your mayor is adorbs <3 I'll try my best!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

umeiko said:


> I'm DarkDesertFox's sister
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh hello sister! 
and thank you!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

I could draw a portrait of you. I'd just need a bit higher quality picture


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

Sorry, those are the only photos I'm comfortable sharing!
I appreciate the interest, however


----------



## Astro0 (Mar 28, 2015)

sooo entering! defs going to draw athena, she's gorgeousssss <3


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> sooo entering! defs going to draw athena, she's gorgeousssss <3



yay! I'm excited!


----------



## roroselle (Mar 29, 2015)

Omg ally you're gorgeous!

You're amazing for holding this awesome contest!
I love handwritten letters T.T

I'm gonna def enter, but Im scared haha so many amazing artists here that deserve it! :3

I'm practicing on my human sketches so I'll give it a shot
I'll also draw Athena she's so dang pretty!

I'll be able to draw after all my commissions :3


----------



## Allycat (Mar 29, 2015)

roroselle said:


> Omg ally you're gorgeous!
> 
> You're amazing for holding this awesome contest!
> I love handwritten letters T.T
> ...



Ahh yay! I'm really excited!
You're too kind! I love your art!


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 29, 2015)

I -may- have started something >.>;;


----------



## Allycat (Mar 29, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> I -may- have started something >.>;;



ahhh! yay!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 29, 2015)

first person to enter will get a dancing elephant


----------



## ardrey (Mar 29, 2015)

Ah, oh boy c: think I may enter if I get the time


----------



## Allycat (Mar 29, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Ah, oh boy c: think I may enter if I get the time



ahh! I'll cry
I was hoping you would


----------



## Allycat (Mar 29, 2015)

*I updated a bit:

There will be a first place winner AND a random winner.*


----------



## roroselle (Mar 29, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Ah, oh boy c: think I may enter if I get the time



/shot

*raises white flag*

Hahahah <3


----------



## ardrey (Mar 29, 2015)

roroselle said:


> /shot
> 
> *raises white flag*
> 
> Hahahah <3



Nuuu not Ro! Allycat D': Someone in your thread has a gun!!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 29, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Nuuu not Ro! Allycat D': Someone in your thread has a gun!!



Ahhh man down!!! Repeat man down!!
Call in special forces!!!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 29, 2015)

HAHHAHA im gonna do a portrait of you to practice my portrait drawing skills lol
pls wait for me im still in not my house bc things happened with my bro-in-law.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 29, 2015)

Finnian said:


> HAHHAHA im gonna do a portrait of you to practice my portrait drawing skills lol
> pls wait for me im still in not my house bc things happened with my bro-in-law.



Oh no! I hope everything is okay!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 30, 2015)

bump


----------



## Allycat (Mar 31, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## Allycat (Mar 31, 2015)

bump


----------



## Allycat (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey I have a question.
What do I do if I commissioned somebody and paid them (rl commission) but they won't respond to me? It's been 3-ish weeks.


----------



## ardrey (Mar 31, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Hey I have a question.
> What do I do if I commissioned somebody and paid them (rl commission) but they won't respond to me? It's been 3-ish weeks.



Uh oh, that's never good.. I'd give them the benefit of the doubt that maybe something happened for another week or two, before trying to do something about it. I believe Paypal has a refund policy for goods not received?


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't know if I'll enter (I'm not good at drawing) but here's a free sketch:


Spoiler: whee











I might digitally color it. and sorry if this is too off topic


----------



## Allycat (Mar 31, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I don't know if I'll enter (I'm not good at drawing) but here's a free sketch:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: whee
> ...



ahh it's cute! I saw your request thread and considered requesting!

I'd love for you to enter!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ardrey said:


> Uh oh, that's never good.. I'd give them the benefit of the doubt that maybe something happened for another week or two, before trying to do something about it. I believe Paypal has a refund policy for goods not received?



Ahh! Thanks Ardrey! If she doesn't response in 2-3 weeks I'll definitely have to consider going through Paypal.


----------



## Allycat (Apr 1, 2015)

good morning


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 1, 2015)

I will try becuz your mayor is adorable


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 1, 2015)

Ah do you mind if I just enter for the tbt? 

I drew all three becuase my art isn't that good hope u like anyway 






Thanks


----------



## buuunii (Apr 1, 2015)

Definitely going to enter :0


----------



## Allycat (Apr 1, 2015)

*Evee said:


> I will try becuz your mayor is adorable



shucks! THANKS

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> Definitely going to enter :0



quite literally jumpin for joy rn

- - - Post Merge - - -



LeilaChan said:


> Ah do you mind if I just enter for the tbt?
> 
> I drew all three becuase my art isn't that good hope u like anyway
> 
> ...



sent! 
These are cute, thank you!


----------



## Allycat (Apr 1, 2015)

bump before bed


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Apr 1, 2015)

Do you mind if the work is a little sketchy? I'm trying my hand at the new tools on my tablet for the first time and I'm a little rusty. :B


----------



## Allycat (Apr 1, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Do you mind if the work is a little sketchy? I'm trying my hand at the new tools on my tablet for the first time and I'm a little rusty. :B



ahh! whatever you like!


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Here is my entry, hope you like it! This is a resized version, if you want the full big original version, just let me know! I had this half-done lying around and decided to finish it today. Now back to working on commissions!



Spoiler


----------



## deerui (Apr 2, 2015)

ugh I want to enter, but I'd never beat buuunii ; 3;;​


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 2, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Here is my entry, hope you like it! This is a resized version, if you want the full big original version, just let me know! I had this half-done lying around and decided to finish it today. Now back to working on commissions!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



OMG, it's so PRETTY! *o* she will freaking love this! <33


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 2, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> OMG, it's so PRETTY! *o* she will freaking love this! <33



Thank you! I hope she will!


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 2, 2015)

Sure, why not?
(gonna get a username change WOOP)
I can guess who will win, though... :I


----------



## Allycat (Apr 2, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Here is my entry, hope you like it! This is a resized version, if you want the full big original version, just let me know! I had this half-done lying around and decided to finish it today. Now back to working on commissions!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



WOW!* I love it SO MUCH!*
She is PERFECT!
Aaaahhhh, I love it! It's extremely gorgeous, thank you so much!
I will be framing this beauty!
I want to cry!

- - - Post Merge - - -



FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Sure, why not?
> (gonna get a username change WOOP)
> I can guess who will win, though... :I



I'd love for you to enter!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Apr 2, 2015)

Welp, there goes the contest :B

Just finished my submission, I apologize for the sketchiness, this was my first sort of 'real' thing I drew with my tablet I got the other day (well, finished thing anyway) I'm still learn to use colors and the eraser properly. Those are such beautiful drawings *-*



Spoiler: Athena, first take


----------



## Sune (Apr 3, 2015)

Here you go...
I'll probably change the way her dress looks later... and draw your mayor... maybe.
http://fav.me/d8o6tym
Anyways she was fun to draw. I really had fun with the colors...


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 3, 2015)

Allycat said:


> WOW!* I love it SO MUCH!*
> She is PERFECT!
> Aaaahhhh, I love it! It's extremely gorgeous, thank you so much!
> I will be framing this beauty!
> I want to cry!



Hahaha I'm happy you like it! ^-^  I hope you get more entries too! I held an art contest ages ago back in Gaia and I would wait for more entries like everyday!


----------



## Allycat (Apr 3, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Hahaha I'm happy you like it! ^-^  I hope you get more entries too! I held an art contest ages ago back in Gaia and I would wait for more entries like everyday!



ahh yess! I feel like I'm checking for entries every two seconds! But it's a wonderful feeling when somebody posts!
Thank you again!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sune said:


> Here you go...
> I'll probably change the way her dress looks later... and draw your mayor... maybe.
> http://fav.me/d8o6tym
> Anyways she was fun to draw. I really had fun with the colors...



She is so beautiful! Woweee! I love it!! Thank you so much!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MyLifeIsCake said:


> Welp, there goes the contest :B
> 
> Just finished my submission, I apologize for the sketchiness, this was my first sort of 'real' thing I drew with my tablet I got the other day (well, finished thing anyway) I'm still learn to use colors and the eraser properly. Those are such beautiful drawings *-*
> 
> ...



Ahhh! This is soo cool! She looks mythical and also a badass! Thank you so much!!
I love it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Everyone's entries are GORGEOUS! I'm swooning!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 3, 2015)

I am working on your mayor and two villagers, would I be aloud to also do chibis of you and your oc together as another entry?


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

Ok then , I'll do it 
Everyone's entries are so beautiful :,)


----------



## Allycat (Apr 3, 2015)

*Evee said:


> I am working on your mayor and two villagers, would I be aloud to also do chibis of you and your oc together as another entry?



ahh! absolutely!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 3, 2015)

; ^;
I want to enter so bad... dunno if I'll have time, but I must try!!


----------



## Allycat (Apr 3, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> ; ^;
> I want to enter so bad... dunno if I'll have time, but I must try!!



don't overload or stress yourself! but I'd love it if you did! Love your art!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 3, 2015)

Allycat said:


> don't overload or stress yourself! but I'd love it if you did! Love your art!



Ohh, ty ^///^ I'll see later in the week if I have time to spare :3


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 3, 2015)

Just one lil question, what color are your mayor's eyes?


----------



## Allycat (Apr 3, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Just one lil question, what color are your mayor's eyes?



they are black!


----------



## roroselle (Apr 3, 2015)

gosh the entries so far are freakin amazing T.T<3 good job yall~


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 4, 2015)

roroselle said:


> gosh the entries so far are freakin amazing T.T<3 good job yall~



DO not worry I am going to break the good entry streak real soon T.T


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh my gosh you're so pretty! Ugh normally I don't draw IRL people but I feel like it'd be really fun drawing you. Would it be okay if I drew you (and a dog probably) with your OC for an entry?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 4, 2015)

I finished the chibi of your mayor but I was really unpleased with it so I am going to redo it


----------



## Astro0 (Apr 4, 2015)

hhhh i'm so nervous posting this seeing all the amazing people who are planning on entering... i hope you at least like it!



Spoiler: Your gorgeous Athena



-redacted-


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 4, 2015)

That's really good, love those eyes! No need to be nervous! Own it!


----------



## Allycat (Apr 4, 2015)

*Evee said:


> I finished the chibi of your mayor but I was really unpleased with it so I am going to redo it



ahhh ok! I'm sure it'll look freaking rad!


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 4, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> hhhh i'm so nervous posting this seeing all the amazing people who are planning on entering... i hope you at least like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Your gorgeous Athena



ooomg she's goergous <3


----------



## Allycat (Apr 4, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> hhhh i'm so nervous posting this seeing all the amazing people who are planning on entering... i hope you at least like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Your gorgeous Athena



OH MY GOSH ASTRO0! I love it so much!
Wow! This is so beautiful! Everything about her is just so amazing!
THANK YOU!


----------



## Allycat (Apr 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 4, 2015)

I have to go out for a bit, but I wanted to show you what I've been working on..
I started on a lil figurine thing for your mayor, but it's being difficult with me, so I took a break on that..
I plan on making a chibi of you as well.
But here's Athena. I wanted to practice my digital art a bit more, cuz I suck horribly at lines. So I'm trying something a lil backwards where I sketch, then color/shade, then try to final lining. Sorry it's kinda weird looking, but while I'm out I thought I'd show a WIP, definitely not complete, bu if you think I should keep going with it or if you have any suggestions for me to change, I will. Otherwise, I tried and I'm sorry ; ^;


Spoiler: Athena ~


----------



## Allycat (Apr 4, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I have to go out for a bit, but I wanted to show you what I've been working on..
> I started on a lil figurine thing for your mayor, but it's being difficult with me, so I took a break on that..
> I plan on making a chibi of you as well.
> But here's Athena. I wanted to practice my digital art a bit more, cuz I suck horribly at lines. So I'm trying something a lil backwards where I sketch, then color/shade, then try to final lining. Sorry it's kinda weird looking, but while I'm out I thought I'd show a WIP, definitely not complete, bu if you think I should keep going with it or if you have any suggestions for me to change, I will. Otherwise, I tried and I'm sorry ; ^;
> ...



wow this is beautiful! I'm going to be completely honest; it's perfect. Bushy eyebrows, small nose, big lips; you got everything down to a T. She is absolutely gorgeous! I think you are doing an AMAZING job! I'm so super impressed, I adore her! Even her eyes are an amazing mystical color! Ahhh! I love it so much!

& I'm excited for the figurine! I kind of look at you etsy shop every once in a while and I'm always fawning over them! But don't stress yourself!! Ahhh so exciting! I honestly love this soo much! Incredibly beautiful! You are so talented!

- - - Post Merge - - -- - - Post Merge - - -- - - Post Merge - - -





_I really want to say Thank you for eveyone who has entered! I really wish I could give everyone a million hugs. You all are so very talented, incredibly amazing people and I love you all! I'm so crazy in love with all this art! Really, thank you guys so much! I'm so excited! I honestly think I may give hand written letters to a lot more of you than just the winners because I feel so fortunate that all of you entered!_


----------



## Allycat (Apr 4, 2015)

Next person to enter gets something free from my dress shop.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-S-D-R-E-S-S-SHOP&#10078;-&#9829;-ONLINE-OPEN


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Apr 4, 2015)

This isn't my official entry, but here's some of what I have on Athena so far! <3


----------



## Allycat (Apr 4, 2015)

Genocider_Obama said:


> This isn't my official entry, but here's some of what I have on Athena so far! <3



nothing is showing up!

IS MY COMPUTER BROKEN?


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Apr 4, 2015)

Allycat said:


> nothing is showing up!
> 
> IS MY COMPUTER BROKEN?



:0 Oh! It's a little hard to see, but click on the word "here's"! I put a link on it since the photo was too big for the forum. ;^^


----------



## Allycat (Apr 4, 2015)

ahhh! I'm such a dork! Of course! Sorry!

AND I LOVE IT!!! Her lips are GORGEOUS! and I love her flowy hair!
I can't wait to see the final piece!!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 4, 2015)

Allycat said:


> wow this is beautiful! I'm going to be completely honest; it's perfect. Bushy eyebrows, small nose, big lips; you got everything down to a T. She is absolutely gorgeous! I think you are doing an AMAZING job! I'm so super impressed, I adore her! Even her eyes are an amazing mystical color! Ahhh! I love it so much!
> 
> & I'm excited for the figurine! I kind of look at you etsy shop every once in a while and I'm always fawning over them! But don't stress yourself!! Ahhh so exciting! I honestly love this soo much! Incredibly beautiful! You are so talented!



Wow, thank you so much ^^ I'm really surprised on how much you like it :3
I've finished, but afterwards I wanted to do more, so I'll post both and you can choice which you prefer 
However, I was scared that doing the final lines would ruin it, so I kept it quite sketchy, so I hope that's alright > .<


Spoiler: Original














Spoiler: Extra



Sorry it's so big... when I try to make it smaller it destroys the resolution ; ^;


----------



## Allycat (Apr 4, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Wow, thank you so much ^^ I'm really surprised on how much you like it :3
> I've finished, but afterwards I wanted to do more, so I'll post both and you can choice which you prefer
> However, I was scared that doing the final lines would ruin it, so I kept it quite sketchy, so I hope that's alright > .<
> 
> ...



WOWWOWOWOWOW!
I LOVE IT!!!

SHE IS SO FREAKING COOL!
Thank you SO much!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 4, 2015)

Allycat said:


> WOWWOWOWOWOW!
> I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> SHE IS SO FREAKING COOL!
> Thank you SO much!



No problem! 
I'm really happy you like it ^^
I'll try to get the others done in time as well ~


----------



## roroselle (Apr 4, 2015)

omg kain, so beautiful!!

hahah i love lurking here (x the art is too good
ally you lucky ducky


----------



## Allycat (Apr 4, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> No problem!
> I'm really happy you like it ^^
> I'll try to get the others done in time as well ~



Don't worry about time at all! If there are people with wip's at the end date, I'll happily extend it!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 4, 2015)

roroselle said:


> omg kain, so beautiful!!
> 
> hahah i love lurking here (x the art is too good
> ally you lucky ducky


Thank you ; w;



Allycat said:


> Don't worry about time at all! If there are people with wip's at the end date, I'll happily extend it!


Awh, ok cool ^^

AHHH, I just realized, I somehow read bushy eyebrows as bushy brown eyebrows ; ^;
Would you like me to make them purple?


----------



## Allycat (Apr 4, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Thank you ; w;
> 
> 
> Awh, ok cool ^^
> ...



ahh no! I picture them brown in my head anyways!

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> omg kain, so beautiful!!
> 
> hahah i love lurking here (x the art is too good
> ally you lucky ducky



i am the luckiest ducky


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 4, 2015)

Base by Bunstelle
~~~~~~~~


----------



## Allycat (Apr 4, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Base by Bunstelle
> ~~~~~~~~



OMG I LOVE IT! They are SOOO adorable!!! Eeeep I'm swooning!!!


----------



## Finnian (Apr 4, 2015)

blimp


----------



## Allycat (Apr 4, 2015)

Finnian said:


> blimp


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Apr 4, 2015)

Here's the finished picture! I've been in such an art rut lately so this was a ton of fun to draw! Athena's design is one of the prettiest I've seen tbh. Thanks for hosting this giveaway, and I hope you enjoy this!


----------



## Allycat (Apr 4, 2015)

Genocider_Obama said:


> Here's the finished picture! I've been in such an art rut lately so this was a ton of fun to draw! Athena's design is one of the prettiest I've seen tbh. Thanks for hosting this giveaway, and I hope you enjoy this!



your so kind! I put a lot of thought into her so I'm glad you like her!

THIS PICTURE IS SO AWESOME! I look like a badass and I looooove the little heart swirl in athena's hair! It's so clever! Thank you so much!


----------



## doveling (Apr 5, 2015)

finished my entry!
since most people did a painting, i thought i'd paint too!!
_haven't painted in ages. like 3 months. sorry im rusty._​


----------



## Allycat (Apr 5, 2015)

poppet said:


> finished my entry!
> since most people did a painting, i thought i'd paint too!!
> _haven't painted in ages. like 3 months. sorry im rusty._​



SHE IS SO BEAUTIFUL POPPET! WHAT THE HECK! I LOVE HER!!!!!!
OMG THOSE BROWS, I LOVE THEM TO DEATH

wowowowowow, so incredibly amazing!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 5, 2015)

poppet said:


> finished my entry!
> since most people did a painting, i thought i'd paint too!!
> _haven't painted in ages. like 3 months. sorry im rusty._​



So pretty!! ; ^;


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 5, 2015)

Ok I gotta say... these entries are amazeballs. Like seriously. I'm so totally throwing my own art contest too!


----------



## doveling (Apr 5, 2015)

ahah i'm super glad you like it!!
she was fun to paint omg!! : D

(& thanks kain!!)


----------



## Allycat (Apr 5, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Ok I gotta say... these entries are amazeballs. Like seriously. I'm so totally throwing my own art contest too!



DO IT! It's so fun!


----------



## Allycat (Apr 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 5, 2015)

Bump ^^


----------



## Allycat (Apr 5, 2015)

thank you^^ C:


Keep in mind everybody, the flying egg is still hidden and yet to be found


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 5, 2015)

I can't even figure out a bunch of them xD like the image @ .@ it just hurts my eyes, lol

I just realized you meant an egg you hidden and now I feel stupid ; o;
I looked, and I failed to find it T _T


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 5, 2015)

Mine is a WIP. It sucks having limited computer time ;-; i still have to do Kain's giveaway too


----------



## Kammeh (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm currently working on a drawing of Athena, she's such a cutie <3 
All the other entries are sooo good. ;o; My drawing won't be anywhere near as amazing as everyone else's, but at least I'm having fun drawing her. ; v ;
It should be finished soon!


----------



## Kammeh (Apr 5, 2015)

Here's my entry! ; o ;""


----------



## Kammeh (Apr 6, 2015)

Free bump u v u


----------



## Virals (Apr 6, 2015)

omg ive drawn a rly crappy pic of her before but im gonna go for it 100% this time

wanna do some pixel experimenting aw yiss


----------



## Allycat (Apr 6, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> Free bump u v u



OMG I LOVE IT! She is sooo adorable! awww so freaking CUTE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Virals said:


> omg ive drawn a rly crappy pic of her before but im gonna go for it 100% this time
> 
> wanna do some pixel experimenting aw yiss



HECK YA! I love your art


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 6, 2015)

My..intresting..wip of Athena. (Coughs) Imma fail


----------



## Allycat (Apr 6, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> View attachment 89365
> My..intresting..wip of Athena. (Coughs) Imma fail



That is one gorgeous arm area!


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 6, 2015)

Allycat said:


> That is one gorgeous arm area!



Thank you! I'm going to erase the whole pic and start off with the arm. I think her chest seemed unproportionate to the arm. ;3


----------



## Virals (Apr 6, 2015)

sketch swag




going over to the bfs for the next 2 days so ill probably do some lineart then ill have to finish it laterrr


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 6, 2015)

*Bloops*


After a few minutes of working on it XP


----------



## Allycat (Apr 6, 2015)

Virals said:


> sketch swag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS AWESOME

- - - Post Merge - - -



FuzzyBengal247 said:


> View attachment 89371
> After a few minutes of working on it XP



LOVE IT!! That pose is wicked cool!

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg I have 6 eggs, should I give up?


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 6, 2015)

DUN
dun
dun dah dah!
Crappy Paint art at it's finest :3
I'm actually pretty happy on how it turned out..





- - - Post Merge - - -

Don't give up! I did. Look where it got me.


----------



## ardrey (Apr 6, 2015)

I have a questionn~ for those who enter more than once, is it possible for them to place more than once?


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 6, 2015)

Is the floating egg a picture?
And is it in this thread?


----------



## Allycat (Apr 7, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Is the floating egg a picture?
> And is it in this thread?



yes and yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



FuzzyBengal247 said:


> DUN
> dun
> dun dah dah!
> Crappy Paint art at it's finest :3
> ...



omg that is beautiful! It's very whimsical and GORGEOUS! thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ardrey said:


> I have a questionn~ for those who enter more than once, is it possible for them to place more than once?



You can only place once, but you can win bonus prizes more than once!

By the way, I never said this, but bonus prizes will be announced around the end date.


----------



## Allycat (Apr 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## Allycat (Apr 7, 2015)

hmmm nobody has found the flying egg??


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 7, 2015)

Allycat said:


> hmmm nobody has found the flying egg??



I looked everywhere. At least I think I did xD
But I'm a certified failure at finding eggs, lol.


----------



## Allycat (Apr 7, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I looked everywhere. At least I think I did xD
> But I'm a certified failure at finding eggs, lol.


 
here's a hint

it's a link the pic is found within the link


----------



## Allycat (Apr 7, 2015)

BUMP BUMP BUMMMMMMMMMP


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 7, 2015)

Wait, so it's a picture that's a link? MIND BLOWN
Is it invisible? This is..arrgh!
{I forgot to say how pretty you are  I'm like...It's better you not see my face XP}
It's worth it, though D:< I will get it!


----------



## Allycat (Apr 7, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Wait, so it's a picture that's a link? MIND BLOWN
> Is it invisible? This is..arrgh!
> {I forgot to say how pretty you are  I'm like...It's better you not see my face XP}
> It's worth it, though D:< I will get it!



YOU ARE TOO KIND

it is not invisible........... but hard to find


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 7, 2015)

Ermigawsh
I looked thru all 13 pages of the thread
I'm dying 
I was wondering....could it be in a quote or just YOUR post..
{15 minutes of my life I'll never get back}


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 8, 2015)

We will find it!! xD
A color hint would be awesome ; ^;


----------



## Allycat (Apr 10, 2015)

bump.....
hint: my mayor is cool


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 10, 2015)

Whaaaaaaa-
I must be blind ; ^;


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 11, 2015)

i found the egg! is it in the comma of the harry potter info about your mayor? here's the link i found! p.s. i would totally enter if i could art lol


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 11, 2015)

I probably will not been done with the anime style thing of ur mayor 2morrow so I guess I cannot enter ;.;


----------



## piichinu (Apr 11, 2015)

Ill try to enter


----------



## piichinu (Apr 11, 2015)

Do you prefer Athena with a purplish-hue on her dress or just solid bright white?


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 11, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> i found the egg! is it in the comma of the harry potter info about your mayor? here's the link i found! p.s. i would totally enter if i could art lol



r u kiDD ING ME


----------



## Allycat (Apr 11, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Do you prefer Athena with a purplish-hue on her dress or just solid bright white?



either is fine!! go with your gut. C:

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> i found the egg! is it in the comma of the harry potter info about your mayor? here's the link i found! p.s. i would totally enter if i could art lol



YAY!!! PM me what kind of pixel you want!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


>



I LOVE IT MC4PROS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO FREAKING CUTE!!!!


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 11, 2015)

ahh i wanna draw athena ;; (im actually inking her rn lmaoo)


----------



## Allycat (Apr 11, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> ahh i wanna draw athena ;; (im actually inking her rn lmaoo)



SWEEEET!


----------



## Finnian (Apr 11, 2015)

what... what's a spoon?


----------



## Allycat (Apr 11, 2015)

Finnian said:


> what... what's a spoon?



like kissing idk


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 11, 2015)

spoon? like spooning?

- - - Post Merge - - -

thats when one person cuddles the other person from behind

- - - Post Merge - - -







entry! c: (sorry my prismas suCK)


----------



## Allycat (Apr 11, 2015)

graciegrace said:


> spoon? like spooning?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



OMG! SO CUTE! She honestly looks like a character in her tv show or something. She's honestly so cool! SO cute!!!! Thank you!!


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 11, 2015)

Allycat said:


> OMG! SO CUTE! She honestly looks like a character in her tv show or something. She's honestly so cool! SO cute!!!! Thank you!!



np! thank you!! c:


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 11, 2015)

Okok. So the figurine was a fail ; ^; prolly cuz I tried making it so small... but I definitely still wanna draw you, and I'll try your mayor as well... Will all be different styles!!
But to be clear that I'm not derping... This ends tomorrow NIGHT, right? So I still have like... 28 more hours to finish them, yes? xD


----------



## ardrey (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh dear, contest ends tomorrow and I'm nowhere close to done ; n ; tis a shame, good luck to all the entries!


----------



## Allycat (Apr 11, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Oh dear, contest ends tomorrow and I'm nowhere close to done ; n ; tis a shame, good luck to all the entries!



It's extended! I got quite a few people message me saying they need more time, so it's extended up until April 25.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 12, 2015)

Here's you ~
Hope it's alright ; ^;


Spoiler


----------



## Allycat (Apr 12, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Here's you ~
> Hope it's alright ; ^;
> 
> 
> Spoiler



OMG! THAT IS SO CUTE!
I love love love that you included my little babies.
AhhH! I love it so so much! THANKS KAIN!


----------



## piichinu (Apr 12, 2015)

Hey just out of curiosity, what happens if the first place winner doesnt have PayPal? ;v;


----------



## Allycat (Apr 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Hey just out of curiosity, what happens if the first place winner doesnt have PayPal? ;v;



I'd have to discuss other possibilities of prizes, maybe? I'm not too sure.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 12, 2015)

Allycat said:


> OMG! THAT IS SO CUTE!
> I love love love that you included my little babies.
> AhhH! I love it so so much! THANKS KAIN!



 No problem!
They're adorable so I had to include them ^^
I hope the clothes are ok though, lol. I wasn't sure what you wear so I tried to make something casual but cute


----------



## Allycat (Apr 12, 2015)

Allycat said:


> I'd have to discuss other possibilities of prizes, maybe? I'm not too sure.



maybe a gift card?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> No problem!
> They're adorable so I had to include them ^^
> I hope the clothes are ok though, lol. I wasn't sure what you wear so I tried to make something casual but cute



It's perfect! TOTALLY something I would wear


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 12, 2015)

Allycat said:


> maybe a gift card?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Gift card could work! :0
Can send it with your awesome letter! 

Awesome! :3 I'm glad ~


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 12, 2015)

So I was working and then got side-tracked. Next thing I knew I was drawing your face.... >.> I guess I felt bad you didn't get much art of yourself? 




Spoiler


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 12, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> So I was working and then got side-tracked. Next thing I knew I was drawing your face.... >.> I guess I felt bad you didn't get much art of yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dammit, that's so perfect ; ^;


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 13, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Dammit, that's so perfect ; ^;



Nooooo not at all. I've been trying to recreate the softness I did for your painting and I just can't T^T


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 13, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Nooooo not at all. I've been trying to recreate the softness I did for your painting and I just can't T^T



Mine's special ;P
But no, like... looks just like her, she's gonna flip xD


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 13, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Mine's special ;P
> But no, like... looks just like her, she's gonna flip xD



Haha yours WAS special XD Glad you think so!


----------



## Allycat (Apr 19, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> So I was working and then got side-tracked. Next thing I knew I was drawing your face.... >.> I guess I felt bad you didn't get much art of yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS SOOOO AMAZING! THIS LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE ME XXXXX
Ahhh! I'm obsessed! THANK YOU!

psssttt.. sorry for late reply... I'm back guys.


----------



## Allycat (Apr 19, 2015)

bumpish

psst... check out my watering shop
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...A-T-E-R-I-N-G-SERVICE!-&#10048;-&#10047;-OPEN


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 20, 2015)

Allycat said:


> THIS IS SOOOO AMAZING! THIS LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE ME XXXXX
> Ahhh! I'm obsessed! THANK YOU!
> 
> psssttt.. sorry for late reply... I'm back guys.



Glad you like it! Also I've been busy and MIA myself lately so no worries!


----------



## Kammeh (Apr 23, 2015)

Free bump c:


----------



## Allycat (Apr 23, 2015)

this ends soon


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm going to enter

I should.

Maybe.

Hopefully


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 24, 2015)

mmmmm I'm feeling that I'm running out of words to say...>.<


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 24, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> mmmmm I'm feeling that I'm running out of words to say...>.<
> 
> View attachment 91491



That is ABSOLUTELY STUNNING *_* Yup she'll love that : O


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> mmmmm I'm feeling that I'm running out of words to say...>.<
> 
> View attachment 91491



OMG


----------



## Kammeh (Apr 24, 2015)

Here are my entries:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 24, 2015)

oh whoops its too late for me all the entries are too sexy........ill never make it
these are all fantastic omg <3333


----------



## ardrey (Apr 24, 2015)

Ahh, I don't think I'll be able to finish in time after all. Got really busy with family stuff  woops lol. You got a lot of amazing entries tho, best of luck to all c:


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 25, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> Here are my entries:



She's going to love those! They're so cute!


----------



## piichinu (Apr 25, 2015)

really nervous ; A ;


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 25, 2015)

It's finished ;u; Your mayor was fun to draw with Marshal, I hope that you like it!! I wasn't sure if you wanted a background or not so I made it transparent~


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 25, 2015)

umeiko said:


> It's finished ;u; Your mayor was fun to draw with Marshal, I hope that you like it!! I wasn't sure if you wanted a background or not so I made it transparent~



That's so cute! :0


----------



## Allycat (Apr 27, 2015)

AHHH!!! all entries are gorgeous!!! This has ended, and I will post winners on Saturday! 
I'll try to reply to everyone as soon as possible!


----------



## UtopiaJ (May 3, 2015)

*lurks*


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 4, 2015)

*lurks*


----------



## piichinu (May 6, 2015)

Bumping for reference


----------



## mugii (May 6, 2015)

were the winners already posted?? :00


----------



## KainAronoele (May 6, 2015)

Hope all is ok Allycat <3


----------



## mugii (May 6, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Hope all is ok Allycat <3



is she okay? omg I hope ur okay ally o.o


----------



## KainAronoele (May 6, 2015)

teavii said:


> is she okay? omg I hope ur okay ally o.o



I'm not sure, but I haven't seen her on for a bit, so I'm just hoping she is!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I didn't mean to scare ppl!


----------



## mugii (May 6, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I'm not sure, but I haven't seen her on for a bit, so I'm just hoping she is!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I didn't mean to scare ppl!



oh okay! it's the end of finals so maybe it's that??


----------



## KainAronoele (May 6, 2015)

teavii said:


> oh okay! it's the end of finals so maybe it's that??



Oh maybe xD
Schools here still have about a month to go, so I forget xP


----------



## piichinu (May 8, 2015)

Good luck if that's the case o:


----------



## UtopiaJ (May 8, 2015)

I hope everything is ok with her.... :/


----------



## Kuroh (May 10, 2015)

Allycat, it has been 16 days since the contest ended. I am sorry if there is anything going on in your life right now and I hope that everything is all right, dear! Everyone is worried about you and wants to know if you are all right. 

However, I did notice that you were posting in some threads a few days ago and neglected this one. It would not have taken long for you to post a quick comment here to tell everyone why there has been a delay. It is not fair for all of the artists who entered and spent hours on their art to be waiting this long for the results.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2015)

Her Tumblr has been really active. Just saying. You guys might have gotten screwed over.

http://ardorus.tumblr.com/


----------



## UtopiaJ (May 11, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Her Tumblr has been really active. Just saying. You guys might have gotten screwed over.
> 
> http://ardorus.tumblr.com/



I hope not but it is kinda starting to look that way.... :/


----------



## ardrey (May 11, 2015)

Eeehh.. That's really a shame


----------



## kaylagirl (May 11, 2015)

That stinks. I'm so sorry to all of the artists on here, you're all amazing.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (May 12, 2015)

I wonder if this counts as something like scamming if she does not give out the prizes. I hope she eventually does because many artists worked hard on their drawings, I just hope she doesn't use the art anywhere without giving out the prizes


----------



## KainAronoele (May 12, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> I wonder if this counts as something like scamming if she does not give out the prizes. I hope she eventually does because many artists worked hard on their drawings, I just hope she doesn't use the art anywhere without giving out the prizes



It'd be considered stealing since she's not honoring her end of the deal. Though it's prizes, she promised/offered some kind of prize to everyone who entered. And since no one, to our knowledge here at least, has gotten any kind of prize, so if she does never give them out and announce winners. Yes, the artists can report her and since it involves several artists, she will probably end up being banned.. Which would suck.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ally, if something has happened and you're unable to give out the RL prizes or anything, just please let us know. It's much better to tell us the truth and explain your reasonings than to ignore the thread and pretend like no one here deserves to know what's up. We all think you're a very sweet and great person. Don't let this incident ruin how we perceive you.


----------



## Katelyn (May 12, 2015)

I'm sorry to say, but I doubt she's coming back. A couple months ago, I paid her 1500tbt to make me a few pixels, but she never made them. She kept saying she would make them but never did.

EDIT: Nevermind about the username change, I was thinking of a different user ;-;


----------



## Astro0 (May 12, 2015)

This sucks, i really don't want to judge allycat for this right now, but i'm going to take my art down until she comes back... Even though she might have downloaded it, but still.

I really hope she will come back, i just want this all to be resolved!

EDIT: damn, looks like she downloaded it and uploaded it again...


----------



## cheezyfries (May 12, 2015)

idk if this is related or anything, but the pixel art she promised me, i haven't gotten it yet :/ she said she'd have it done by the day she received my request, but it's been weeks. i'm not really mad because it was her decision to give it out for free so she doesn't owe me anything. i hope that she comes back soon to clear this all up, i really don't want your hard work to be for nothing :/


----------



## mugii (May 12, 2015)

??? I thought Allycat was rly nice??? :0


----------



## ToxiFoxy (May 12, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> idk if this is related or anything, but the pixel art she promised me, i haven't gotten it yet :/ she said she'd have it done by the day she received my request, but it's been weeks. i'm not really mad because it was her decision to give it out for free so she doesn't owe me anything. i hope that she comes back soon to clear this all up, i really don't want your hard work to be for nothing :/



It happened to Katiegurl too  she paid 1500 tbt, I thought Allycat was nice but this is making me rethink how nice she really is, and like Kain said, if she stole art and scammed from this many people there is a high chance she could get banned if people report her, I say I am gonna give it at least until finals are over where she lives or maybe a little longer before reporting though

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> This sucks, i really don't want to judge allycat for this right now, but i'm going to take my art down until she comes back... Even though she might have downloaded it, but still.
> 
> I really hope she will come back, i just want this all to be resolved!
> 
> EDIT: damn, looks like she downloaded it and uploaded it again...



I wonder if she purposely did that to try and steal it without giving prizes, I wonder if she downloaded any other work too


----------



## piichinu (May 13, 2015)

I guess I'll just post my entry here and make it public 'cause entering is closed http://i.imgur.com/0ASWlig.png


Spoiler:  











Also I thought she'd do like a voting thread and post it then but nop 
Im not that upset though because it was so long ago so I forgot how much time I put in

And I did suspect a scam but I don't like to assume stuff and she seemed really nice. 

Sorry to all the other artists.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Um should we wait to report or no?

Mods should take all her tbt and distribute it to the artists evenly since we don't know who won. >:]


----------



## KainAronoele (May 13, 2015)

piimisu said:


> I guess I'll just post my entry here and make it public 'cause entering is closed http://i.imgur.com/0ASWlig.png
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



That is so cute!

In all honesty, I though the same about the bells thing xD
And I also contacted Kaaia yesterday. I didn't report her, I just said it was seeming a bit weird and was wondering if a mod stepping in and bringing it to Ally's attention that maybe it could be resolved. She said she'll contact her and if it isn't resolved by the end of the week she'll see what should be done.

I'm not so upset either, as I figured I wouldn't win, but I know a lot of artists that entered spent lots of time on their entries, so they really deserve something..


----------



## piichinu (May 13, 2015)

Yeah I figured I wouldn't win either but w/e

Hope this gets fixed and people get refunded


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 13, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Yeah I figured I wouldn't win either but w/e
> 
> Hope this gets fixed and people get refunded



Your entry was really good though. I hope you guys are able to get this problem fixed. I can see a lot of effort put into these entries and they shouldn't go unrewarded.


----------



## cheezyfries (May 13, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Your entry was really good though. I hope you guys are able to get this problem fixed. I can see a lot of effort put into these entries and they shouldn't go unrewarded.



^^ honestly all of these entries are incredible and worth at least 600 TBT, probably even more. i hope that allycat comes back soon and can get this all fixed!


----------



## Astro0 (May 15, 2015)

Hmm, I just tried to message her on Tumblr just checking what was up, and to see if she could explain something, but it appears that hear ask box (AKA the only way to contact people on tumblr) is closed... Are there any other ways to contact her? I would prefer to talk to her before getting the mods involved D; but i understand if not


----------



## Katelyn (May 15, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> Hmm, I just tried to message her on Tumblr just checking what was up, and to see if she could explain something, but it appears that hear ask box (AKA the only way to contact people on tumblr) is closed... Are there any other ways to contact her? I would prefer to talk to her before getting the mods involved D; but i understand if not



I think the only way to contact her would be to VM/PM her. But there's no guarantee she will respond :/


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> Hmm, I just tried to message her on Tumblr just checking what was up, and to see if she could explain something, but it appears that hear ask box (AKA the only way to contact people on tumblr) is closed... Are there any other ways to contact her? I would prefer to talk to her before getting the mods involved D; but i understand if not



Did you try both of her tumblr accounts?


----------



## mugii (May 15, 2015)

She has 2 tumblr accounts?


----------



## cheezyfries (May 15, 2015)

i believe that all of her tumblr asks are not working, her main and her athena art ones do not have an ask anymore :/


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 15, 2015)

She's not going to respond. It's too convenient to have both of her ask sections closed. She obviously doesn't want anyone to contact her about this. I think it's time to start reporting. You guys have been more than patient with her.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

Kaaia said she'd take care of it. She was giving her til the end of the week (today/tomorrow) so we'll see what happens soon I suppose.


----------



## UtopiaJ (May 15, 2015)

I guess we'll see what happens. Everyone made such beautiful entries   I hope you guys get compensated even if its just a little bit.


----------



## mugii (May 15, 2015)

D: took me forever to get the body right for my entry tbh


----------



## doveling (May 15, 2015)

sigh i took ages with my entry, oh well.
you let me down allycat.


----------



## piichinu (May 15, 2015)

I wish we could take our drawings back lmao she doesn't deserve s***


----------



## ToxiFoxy (May 16, 2015)

piimisu said:


> I wish we could take our drawings back lmao she doesn't deserve s***



Yeah, I hope all the artists can get something back with all the hard work they put in, and it isn't just this contest, people have ordered pixels from her and still haven't gotten them from her even though it was awhile ago. I know it culd be maybe cuz she is busy but she should atleast notify her customers.


----------



## piichinu (May 17, 2015)

Well, it's the end of the week and unsurprisingly she didn't show up


----------



## Astro0 (May 17, 2015)

this is really sad... i wish i'd never entered now...


----------



## Jint (May 17, 2015)

not sure if it helps or if you guys are still considering the option of contacting her, but I did a little stalking and found that her dA is here. Her last activity was 9 weeks ago though, but yeah. Just in case if you want to send her a note there as well or something;;
Also, another thing you might want to consider is that if you follow a tumblr user for ~ a few days (?) there should be a fanmail option, in which you can send her messages even if her ask is closed.
Hope everything will be resolved soon!
​


----------



## piichinu (May 17, 2015)

Maybe ppl should start watermarking entries and then giving the clean version when the contest is over from now on, it's too risky.
You'd still be putting in work but at least the scammer wouldnt get the art?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Maybe ppl should start watermarking entries and then giving the clean version when the contest is over from now on, it's too risky.
> You'd still be putting in work but at least the scammer wouldnt get the art?



Hey, that's a actually a really good idea.


----------



## himeki (May 17, 2015)

[am I allowed to post here?]
Wow....thats bad.
I agree with watermarking.
Oh, have you tried tagging her in a post? The user gets a notification saying that they have been tagged, and it's likely that she would look.


----------



## UtopiaJ (May 17, 2015)

Let's be honest, she probably already lurked on this thread and knows exactly whats going on.... trying to contact her is fruitless and we'll likely just get ignored.


----------



## Kammeh (May 17, 2015)

She hasn't been online since the 4th. Maybe she just forgot about this? I know it's unlikely, but she seemed like a genuinely nice person. 
Has anyone been able to contact her?


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)

Can't believe how many hours of people's life have been wasted on this.


----------



## ardrey (May 17, 2015)

I think it's time the mods stepped in or something.. I'm kinda glad I didn't get around to finishing my piece for this contest now. I feel bad for all the artists who put in their time to be betrayed like this


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 17, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> She hasn't been online since the 4th. Maybe she just forgot about this? I know it's unlikely, but she seemed like a genuinely nice person.
> Has anyone been able to contact her?



UtopiaJ has the right idea. Allycat has been posting on her Tumblr daily and her ask sections on them just happened to be removed. Sorry to say this, but I think Allycat just kissed up to everyone. People in this thread have already listed past offenses she's had with art commissions. Also, while she was hosting this contest I believe I saw her ask someone to commission her character in another thread while she's already getting a ton of entries here.


----------



## piichinu (May 17, 2015)

I think a mod said they would step in at the end of the week if this wasn't resolved so I'm kinda just waiting


----------



## Kammeh (May 17, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> UtopiaJ has the right idea. Allycat has been posting on her Tumblr daily and her ask sections on them just happened to be removed. Sorry to say this, but I think Allycat just kissed up to everyone. People in this thread have already listed past offenses she's had with art commissions. Also, while she was hosting this contest I believe I saw her ask someone to commission her character in another thread while she's already getting a ton of entries here.



Ahh, I see. That really sucks, but oh well. I'm sorry to all the artists who entered for nothing. D: My entries weren't that great or anything, but I kinda wish I hadn't entered now..


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 17, 2015)

this all makes me so anxious
im so sorry to the artists -- i guess i didnt enter for a reason haha (it was totally laziness but maybe my lazienss was telling me something!!!)

i never really suspected a thing like this would happen tbh, but if asks are disabled on all accounts and she was posting on other threads, im pretty sure its safe to say ... yeah. i dont like assuming a bad thing, but sometimes the proof is in the pudding. i do hope shes alright though, but i was actually concerned by this --



Astro0 said:


> This sucks, i really don't want to judge allycat for this right now, but i'm going to take my art down until she comes back... Even though she might have downloaded it, but still.
> 
> I really hope she will come back, i just want this all to be resolved!
> 
> *EDIT: damn, looks like she downloaded it and uploaded it again...*



if this isnt proof right here, folks, nothing is.


----------



## mugii (May 18, 2015)

well frick,,, that sucks :/ i guess its not coincidental anymore


----------



## UtopiaJ (May 18, 2015)

Well if everyone agrees, I may have an idea. We can hold a poll to decide the winners and I will bow out of the contest and offer up my bells as prizes so the artists can get some compensation. You guys made gorgeous entries and deserve to be compensated!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 18, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Well if everyone agrees, I may have an idea. We can hold a poll to decide the winners and I will bow out of the contest and offer up my bells as prizes so the artists can get some compensation. You guys made gorgeous entries and deserve to be compensated!



J why you so sweet ; ^;
Yours were amazing though, wouldn't you want to be included for your work? That doesn't seem fair on you :c

If this does happen, everyone give J a freebie!! \( ? 3?)/
Yes, no, maybe??


----------



## mugii (May 18, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Well if everyone agrees, I may have an idea. We can hold a poll to decide the winners and I will bow out of the contest and offer up my bells as prizes so the artists can get some compensation. You guys made gorgeous entries and deserve to be compensated!



Aww J thats so nice of you c: I'll definitely be willing to offer a freeb,, if u even like me art lmao


----------



## himeki (May 18, 2015)

Aww no, J! Allycat should serve a rightful punishment for what she did!


----------



## UtopiaJ (May 18, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> If this does happen, everyone give J a freebie!! \( ? 3?)/
> Yes, no, maybe??



*cough* I like this idea *cough*

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Aww no, J! Allycat should serve a rightful punishment for what she did!



She'll probably just be banned though, right? I reckon she spent all her bells before bailing out too.


----------



## kaylagirl (May 18, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Well if everyone agrees, I may have an idea. We can hold a poll to decide the winners and I will bow out of the contest and offer up my bells as prizes so the artists can get some compensation. You guys made gorgeous entries and deserve to be compensated!



I've never been more upset with anyone on here (not you, talking about Ally). You don't deserve to need to do that! Your art is absolutely beautiful, and you deserve the TBT as well. It breaks my heart seeing that so many amazing artists got scammed.

Allycat, you really let so many people down. I hope you're happy with yourself.


----------



## kaylagirl (May 18, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Well if everyone agrees, I may have an idea. We can hold a poll to decide the winners and I will bow out of the contest and offer up my bells as prizes so the artists can get some compensation. You guys made gorgeous entries and deserve to be compensated!



I've never been more upset with anyone on here (not you, talking about Ally). You don't deserve to need to do that! Your art is absolutely beautiful, and you deserve the TBT as well. It breaks my heart seeing that so many amazing artists got scammed.

Allycat, you really let so many people down. I hope you're happy with yourself.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 18, 2015)

Well damn, I hope you poor peeps get your refunds, I've never wanted to say I've been so disappointed with someone who thinks it's ok to scam.


----------



## himeki (May 18, 2015)

Yeah, this is really not a good situation.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 18, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> *cough* I like this idea *cough*



Well I'll give ya one for sure if that happens!

Though, I do agree that she deserves to do it, though, it's pretty clear she won't. Just doesn't seem fair..


----------



## piichinu (May 18, 2015)

Did the mods say anything?


----------



## Katelyn (May 18, 2015)

I don't understand why the mods don't just ban her and take her TBT. She clearly has some left and I wouldn't be surprised if she has some in the bank.


----------



## piichinu (May 18, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> I don't understand why the mods don't just ban her and take her TBT. She clearly has some left and I wouldn't be surprised if she has some in the bank.



Same


----------



## KainAronoele (May 18, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Did the mods say anything?



Kaiaa hasn't gotten back to me.
I also reported the actual thread yesterday and nothing's been done about that, but I'm sure it probably takes a bit to get that taken care of.

So not sure what's happening atm


----------



## himeki (May 18, 2015)

I really feel bad for all the artists who took part!
I hope you all get copensation for this!


----------



## buuunii (May 18, 2015)

I almost entered this contest and seeing everyone here just makes me upset. It's unfair that artists took the time and effort to draw and yet they are left without any rewards. I agree with the previous statement for watermarking your work when you enter it to a contest. It's a good idea, like that you're not in as much danger of this happening. I hope the mods do something and soon!


----------



## Chris (May 18, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> I don't understand why the mods don't just ban her and take her TBT. She clearly has some left and I wouldn't be surprised if she has some in the bank.





KainAronoele said:


> Kaiaa hasn't gotten back to me.
> I also reported the actual thread yesterday and nothing's been done about that, but I'm sure it probably takes a bit to get that taken care of.
> 
> So not sure what's happening atm



I know you guys have had to be so patient already, but please wait a little longer. These things do take time to discuss and for a course of action to be agreed on.


----------



## 00jachna (May 18, 2015)

I was going to enter with my god-awful art, but then I saw what is happening. I don't get why so man? people do stuff like this, hopefully it is all just a big misunderstanding D:


----------



## KainAronoele (May 18, 2015)

Tina said:


> I know you guys have had to be so patient already, but please wait a little longer. These things do take time to discuss and for a course of action to be agreed on.



It's alright, I figured it took time and I knew Kaiaa was probably busy. Wasn't complaining or anything just was giving an update on what I knew since ppl were asking ^^


----------



## Justin (May 18, 2015)

If you participated in this contest, please *check your bell transaction log* for information. If there are any further concerns, or we missed you, please PM either Tina or myself. Thanks!


----------

